# Are caraway seeds OK for meeces?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a very dry (hard-suitable for use as a bludgeon) loaf of caraway rye that I'd like to bust into bits for my meeces. Are caraway seeds safe.

I sawed off and tried to provoke back into softness a couple of slices for toast. Can you say chewy? Tasty, though. Not wanting to waste it ifI can use it for the meeces. It's a pretty loaf; artisan type stuff.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Should be fine, I'd tihnk.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good. Thanks!

It may take a hammer and a chisel....


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

chainsaw perhaps?


----------

